# hague linkers



## krigley (Nov 7, 2012)

hi, might seem a daft question I'm about to ask (sorry).
I hate sewing up items so was looking at buying a hague linker.
I have seem blue ones and cream ones for sale.

1. Are they worth buying ?

2. What's the difference in them? Is one (colour machine) for different wool thickness.
I don't want to spend money on the wrong machine.
Thanks


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't think there is any difference but I do love using mine. A brilliant invention.


----------



## GraceFraser (Sep 11, 2015)

Please can someone tell me what a hague linker is?
Thank you, Grace


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

krigley said:


> hi, might seem a daft question I'm about to ask (sorry).
> I hate sewing up items so was looking at buying a hague linker.
> I have seem blue ones and cream ones for sale.
> 
> ...


The blue are the older model, grey, newer

They will join chunky knits, but not with chunky yarn, you have to use a thinner yarn in a similar colours

They are great to use, but take a while to get the 'knack'


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

GraceFraser said:


> Please can someone tell me what a hague linker is?
> Thank you, Grace


They join knitted seams together with a chain stitch available in manual or electric


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I have a manual one looking for a home (not a Hague)
PM me for details.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

From the very start of machine knitting, I was taught to rehang the seams on the machine, and 'hand' link the seams. Manual machine + manual linking. Seams are quite professional looking with easily matched patterns.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> From the very start of machine knitting, I was taught to rehang the seams on the machine, and 'hand' link the seams. Manual machine + manual linking. Seams are quite professional looking with easily matched patterns.


It is when you want to link something longer than the needle bed that The Hague linker is great, say bottom welt to sleeve cuff, or joining blankets, you can do a continuous seam. It is great for cut and sew necklines, purchased trims etc


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> It is when you want to link something longer than the needle bed that The Hague linker is great, say bottom welt to sleeve cuff, or joining blankets, you can do a continuous seam. It is great for cut and sew necklines, purchased trims etc


The length of seam possible on linker would be only as far as circumference without rehanging. Same as for bed of machine.

On the bed of the knitting machine, you will have to place a holder in the loop of the stitch to pick it up to continue once the rehanging is done.

I agree the linker would be quicker and more convenient in most cases, but the beautiful linked seams can be accomplished with the use of the knitting machine, too.


----------



## itmakesyousmile (Oct 10, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> The length of seam possible on linker would be only as far as circumference without rehanging. Same as for bed of machine.


Not quite the same. Because the linker is circular, you simply drop the earlier stitches off as you approach the end, put more stitches ahead of where you are in the seam on the prongs and continue on. You never actually take the whole thing off the machine and "rehang", as you must do on a flat bed machine.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> The length of seam possible on linker would be only as far as circumference without rehanging. Same as for bed of machine.
> 
> On the bed of the knitting machine, you will have to place a holder in the loop of the stitch to pick it up to continue once the rehanging is done.
> 
> I agree the linker would be quicker and more convenient in most cases, but the beautiful linked seams can be accomplished with the use of the knitting machine, too.


There is no limit to the length of seam on a circular linker, no need to rehang, just keep going round and round, taking off already linked and hanging unlinked.

Also with the linker you get a chain stitch that, should you need to undo a seam is easy to pull out


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not trying to discount the use of a linker, just trying to explain that the great seams obtained with a linker can be obtained without one. 

I do a latch hook chain stitch when seaming on the machine bed. It is exactly the same as a linker stitch. Same method to 'pick' a seam. Just pull.

The linker cannot do a seam longer than the circumference without stopping and hanging more of the edges. You must manually hang the seam edges. You just don't have to remove the project and move it back to the other end of the machine. Sorry I had typed "rehang" instead of hang more stitches.


----------



## krigley (Nov 7, 2012)

Many thanks for replies.
Both my questions have been answered.
Seeing quite a few for sale but fetching huge amounts.
I hate sewing up so looking for another option.
Might try rehanging on knitting machine as BoBeau suggests but still keep an eye out for a sensible priced linker.


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

I paid $200.00 for mine plus shipping from UK to USA, worth every penny! I love it.


----------



## iamkrista (Apr 2, 2015)

I love my linker-- I have a Studio DL1000 that I bought on Ebay. Watch out for the yarn thickness though. I broke a needle when I ventured away from 2/30 weight. The replacement needles are expensive, and may be hard to find. I'm sure hague is much sturdier. Good luck!


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello,

Do you still have the linker available for sale also is it for fine wt. yarns or worsted - bulky wt. yarns.


----------

